

Nasdaq says human error to blame for index data outage - wikiburner
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101151953

======
sp332
While interesting, it was only (!) the index feeds that froze up. Stocks
continued to trade normally.

~~~
fennecfoxen
However, trading in some options based on NASDAQ index prices was frozen.

------
ymerej
Is there any other kind of error?

